# New Refrigerator



## whitey (Nov 25, 2016)

Well i got my new refrigerator in and it freezing Ice real good i think i will be happy with it, 
The Bad Part about all of this is $1796.00 Install. well what can you do when your Refrigerator goes out, Bit the bullet and have new one install.


----------



## C Nash (Nov 25, 2016)

Well just went down that road but did get out cheaper, but may have been different fridge and I did the install


----------



## BarneyS (Nov 29, 2016)

We also just had to replace our Dometic refrigerator last month.  Got to our spot in Florida and it would not work anymore.  Replaced with the same model unit at a cost of just North of $1600.  Work was done by a mobile repair service.    Had to replace our air conditioner last year.  Guess that is what is to be expected from a unit that is almost 13 years old and used a lot.
Barney


----------



## whitey (Dec 12, 2016)

BarneyS said:


> We also just had to replace our Dometic refrigerator last month. Got to our spot in Florida and it would not work anymore. Replaced with the same model unit at a cost of just North of $1600. Work was done by a mobile repair service. Had to replace our air conditioner last year. Guess that is what is to be expected from a unit that is almost 13 years old and used a lot. Barney


----------



## whitey (Dec 12, 2016)

Barney i just got back from Red Bay, Al i was at tiffin get a new sky light and having the roof reseal. and few other things taken care of while i was over their.
drop another 700.00 dollars before i could get out of their. that my problem too many years on my allegro is a little over 13 years my daughter and family has been using it this pass
summer and i think someone must have drove under some low hanging tree branches. and crack the sky light.


----------



## C Nash (Dec 12, 2016)

Great to see you are back on here Gerald.  repairs are to be expected on a RV and it is expensive to have done.  been pretty luck with our 2002 HR wit refrigerator being the most.  Just glad I am still able to do my repairs.  Hope we get together again out there somewhere.


----------

